# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دفتر برنامه‌ریزی؛ معجزه‌ای که باورش نداریم!

## ahmadreza9001

سلام! من رتبه‌ی 492 شدم و میخوام ابزاری که ازش استفاده می‌کردم رو در اختیارتون بذارم. این تاپیک طولانی خواهد بود ولی فکر می‌کنم چیزهایی داره که جاهای دیگه بهتون نمیگن!

دفتر گزارش و برنامه‌ریزی!
تقریبا همه‌جا اسمش رو میذارن دفتر برنامه‌ریزی! کلا تو کنکور بیشتر از گزارش‌نویسی (ثبت آنچه اتفاق افتاده است) روی برنامه‌نویسی (طرح آنچه می‌خواهیم رخ بدهد) تاکید شده! و علت شکست برنامه‌هایی که ریختیم هم دقیقا همینه! ما بدون اینکه شناخت دقیقی از خودمون و عملکردمون داشته باشیم شروع به خیال‌پردازی می‌کنیم و تهش یا نمی‌تونیم انجامش بدیم یا صرفا وقتمون رو تلف می‌کنیم! به همین دلایل یه سال پیش تصمیم گرفتم که با الگوگیری از دفترهای دیگه دفتری طراحی کنم که کاملا متناسب با ویژگی‌ها و نیازهای من باشه! هدف از نگارش این پست هم اینه که به شما ایده بده دفتر خودتون رو طراحی کنید!
نکته‌ی خیلی مهمی که این وسط نادیده گرفته میشه اینه که شما به عنوان یه محصل یا کنکوری همه‌ی 24 ساعت روز رو که درس نمی‌خونید. یه بخشی رو خواب هستین؛ یه بخش سر کلاسی؛ یه بخش استراحت و تفریحه و در نهایت بخشی رو هم مطالعه می‌کنی. به همین دلیل لازمه هر قسمت از زندگیت که نیاز به تنظیم شدن داره رو به این دفتر اضافه کنی! مثلا یکی خوابش نامنظمه. باید دقیق گزارشات خوابش رو هم بنویسه. یکی ورزش حرفه‌ای میکنه. یکی فیلم‌بازه و ... اگه اینا رو منظم کنترل و یادداشت کنید میتونید سال کنکور به تفریحاتتون هم برسین و روند فرسایشی و تک‌بعدی نداشته باشین!
کم و کیف گزارش بخش‌های غیردرسی کاملا به خودتون و خلاقیتتون بستگی داره اما درمورد قسمت درسی، دفترتون باید این حداقل‌ها رو داشته باشه:

*1. بخشی برای گزارش روزانه
*
عنوان درس‌ها کاملا به رشته‌ و سبک مطالعاتیتون بستگی داره! برای درس‌هایی مثل زیست که ساعات تست‌زنی و مطالعه با هم فرق داره میشه خونه‌ها رو دو بخش کرد و زمان مطالعه و تست رو جدا نوشت ولی مثلا ریاضی و فیزیک که بخش اعظم تایمش تست‌زنیه نیازی نیست! 
یه بخش هم خوبه برای نسبت ساعات مطالعه‌ی عمومی به اختصاصی بذارید تا به مرور بینشون تعادل برقرار بشه. بعد از مطالعه‌ی هر درس بیاید سریع این بخش رو تکمیل کنید. خیلی بهتون برای ادامه انگیزه میده  :Yahoo (1): 
(ستون اول برای پیش‌بینی ساعات مطالعه اون درس در هفته‌ست و ستون‌های بعدی متعلق به روزهای هفته و آسون آخر هم جمع کله!)

*2. بخشی برای گزارش آزمون
*

این جای خیلی مهمیه که خیلیا نسبت بهش بی‌توجهی میکنن! بعد از آزمون علاوه بر تحلیلی که سوال به سوال انجام میدی باید یه تحلیل کلی و آماری هم داشته باشی تا بتونی بعدا نتایج همه‌ی آزمون‌هات رو مقایسه کنی. مثلا اگه درصدت خوب شده بنویسی که چرا خوب شد و اگه خوب نبوده بنویسی که علتش چی بوده (مثلا مطالعه‌ی کم؛ تعداد تست کم؛ مدیریت بد سر جلسه؛ سختی درس و ...). الان که آزمون‌ها غیرحضوریه و تقلب عین نقل و نبات انجام میشه این کار بهت کمک میکنه تا با خودت رقابت کنی و واقع‌بینانه نتیجه‌ت رو به چالش بکشی! این جدول 80 درصد کاری که یه مشاور میخواد بکنه رو برات انجام میده (کارنامت رو میبری پیشش بهت میگه اینو خوب زدی اونو زد زدی چرا بد زدی و ... شق‌القمر که نمیکنه!)
یه چیز مهم دیگه اینه که اگه حرکت خاصی سر جلسه زدی (مثلا ترتیب دروس رو عوض کردی. یه شیوه‌ی جدید مدیریت زمان اجرا کردی، یه راه کنترل استرس پیدا کردی و ...) حتما یه جا یادداشت کنی و بنویسی که نتیجه‌اش چی بوده! تا درنهایت بتونی به یه استراتژی خوب برای کنکور برسی. نه اینکه بعد از کنکور بیای بگی وای سر جلسه استرس گرفتم؛ فلان درس سخت بود؛ نفهمیدم چیکار کنم بدبخت شدم!

*3. یک سال در دو صفحه!
*
این مهم‌ترین بخش دفتر شماست! و ایده‌اش از دفتر برنامه‌ریزی قلمچیه (اگه سخنرانی‌های آقای قلمچی رو شنیده باشین خیلی زیاد روی این بخش تاکید میکنه!) این قسمت به شما این امکان رو میده تا عملکرد یکسالتون رو ثبت کنید؛ همه رو یک‌جا ببینید و سیر پیشرفتتون رو بسنجید! در واقع بعد از پایان هر هفته میاید و یکی از ستون‌ها رو پر می‌کنید. اینجا می‌فهمید نسبت به هفته‌های قبل هر درس رو چقدر مطالعه کردین و در هر بازه‌ی سال چطور بودین! من خودم بخش پایین صفحه رو هم نمودار کشیده بودم و سیر کاهش و افزایش ساعات مطالعه‌ام رو ثبت می‌کردم.

*4. بانک استراتژی
*
این بخش رو چندهفته‌ای یه بار بیاید تکمیل کنید و بنویسید که تو هر درس دقیقا چه روشی برای مطالعه داشتین؛ چطور تست زدین؛ آزمون دادین و ... و چه نتیجه‌ای گرفتین! این به دو دلیل میتونه خیلی مفید باشه! اول اینکه اگه تو یه درس قوی هستی می‌فهمی که چطور به اینجا رسیدی و میتونی همین راه‌حل رو برای نقاط ضعفت هم استفاده کنی. دوم اینکه اگه تو یه درس ضعیفی حین همین نوشتن‌ها می‌فهمی ایراد کارت کجاست! (این یکی از بزرگترین معماهای سال کنکوره و تقریبا همه‌ی کنکوریا میگن تو فلان درس یا مبحث می‌لنگم و هرکاری میکنمم درست نمیشه! اینطوری درست میشه  :Yahoo (1): 

*سخن تکمیلی:
*اینکه دفتر شما به چه بخش‌های دیگه‌ای نیاز داره کاملا به خودتون و شرایطتون بستگی داره! مثلا من کلاس نمی‌رفتم ولی کسی که کلاس میره احتمالا لازمه یه جا رو به ثبت کلاس‌هاش اختصاص بده. یا اگه مشاور دارین توصیه‌ها و حرف‌های اونو بنویسید. اگه اهل مسخره‌بازی‌های انگیزشی هستین یه جایی برای جملات انگیزشی درنظر بگیرین و ...!
البته همیشه سعی کنین ساده و فوری نگهش‌دارین تا تکمیلش وقت زیادی ازتون نگیره.
احتمالا الان براتون سوال شده که پس برنامه‌ریزی‌های هفتگیمو کجا انجام بدم؟
نحوه‌ی برنامه‌ریزی بسیار متنوعه و برای هر شخص و هر بازه زمانی متفاوته! مثلا یکی همینکه تو ذهنش بدونه سه‌شنبه میخواد ریاضی بخونه براش کفایت می‌کنه ولی یکی دیگه لازمه ساعت و حجم و تعداد تست رو هم از اول هفته تعیین کنه! برای همین به نظرم اگه اینا رو وارد دفتر نکنید بهتره و اول هر هفته (یا هر زمانی راحتید) رو یه برگه برنامه‌تون رو بنویسید و بزنید روی دیوار! درباره‌ی نحوه‌ی انجامش هم اگه آماتورید و خیلی بلد نیستین اوایل برای 70 درصد از تایمتون برنامه بریزید (اگه میخوای 10 ساعت بخونی برای 7 ساعتش برنامه بریز!) تا اگه زمان بیشتری لازم بود کارهات عقب نیفته. بعد به مرور که به شناخت دقیق‌تری از خودت رسیدی این درصد رو زیاد کن. اینکه تو یه روز چندتا درس بخونی و ... هم بستگی به خودت و برهه‌ای که درش قرار داری داره! مثلا من طول سال تو یه روز سه تا درس میخوندم ولی تو جمع‌بندی 5 تا!

*یه چیز مهم دیگه هم بگم و این طومار رو به پایان برسونم:
*حتما از همین اوایل کار شروع کن و برای خودت پارت روتین بساز! حالا یعنی چی؟ یعنی یه پارت در روز (یه ساعت یا کمتر) بذار و هر روز تست قرابت/آرایه یا 5 تا مسئله‌ی شیمی یا هر درس مهارتی که ضعیفی کار کن. و به مرور که مشکلت تو یه چیز حل شد روتین‌ها رو تغییر بده! خیلی از مشکلاتت به راحتی و بدون اینکه بخوای خودت رو عذاب بدی حل میشه! (من عربی رو تو قلمچی تا عید 40 50 میزدم به کمک همین تمرین‌های کوچولو و مستمر تو کنکور 100 زدم!)
فایل دفتر رو هم میذارم این پایین که اگه خواستید پرینت بگیرید ولی توصیه می‌کنم دفتر خودتون رو طراحی کنید؛ یه word ساده‌ست. (حتی می‌‎تونین صفحات رو با دست بکشید و به تعداد لازم کپی بگیرید!)

*در آخر هم اگه سوالی در این باره یا موضوعات دیگه داشتین بپرسین. اگه بلد بودم جواب میدم! انجمن هم زیاد نیاید از هر ده‌تا تاپیک، یازده‌تاش حاشیه‌ست!
*

دانلود فایل pdf دفتر گزارش و برنامه‌ریزی

----------


## _Joseph_

*1- تبریک
2- خیلی خوب بود و پر مغز ممنون ازتون 
مخصوصا اون بخش نمودار یکسال در یک صفحه رو منم حتما انجامش میدم و به ذهنم نرسیده بود .*

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> پست مفیدی به نظر میاد ...
>  اما ...
> کسی نباید تا قبل از اینکه مدیریت سایت کارنامه ش رو تایید کنه، درباره ی رتبه ش ادعایی داشته باشه چه برسه به اینکه با اتکا بر اون رتبه بخاد مطلبی رو ارائه بده ....
> به خاطر همون خط اول پست، خیلی دست و دلم نرفت که بخونم ...
> *پ.ن*: بنا رو گذاشتم بر صداقت شما اما برای تایید این صداقت باید یکسری کارها انجام بشه چون ما اینجا به هم مدیون نیسیتیم که حرف همدیگه رو بدون منبع بپذیریم


من مایل نیستم تا پایان انتخاب رشته ابن اطلاعات رو در اختیار کسی بذارم.
بیکار هم نیستم بیام پست بنویسم درباره‌ی چیزی مثل این صحبت کنم. منفعتی که نداره برام. نگفتمم حرف منو بخاطر رتبه‌ام بپذیرید صرفا چون یه عده براشون سوال میشه که اینی که داره اینا رو میگه خودش چی شده گفتم.
دوستانی که سر رتبه حساسیت دارن میتونن فکر کنن رتبه‌ی من ۴۹۲هزار شده و پست رو بخونن‌. آدمی عقل و شعور داره میتونه ببینه چیزی که نوشته شده براش مفید هست یا نه!

----------


## Alireza_tnt

من که هرچی خوردم از برنامه داغونم بود دم شما گرم ایشالله دانشگاه حتما استفاده میکنیم

----------


## ahmadreza9001

UP

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza9001


UP


یک چیز میپرسم که فکر کنم بیشتر دوستان متوجه نشدن ، یا اینکه دنبالشن ولی نمیدونن چیه! 

بحث تقسیم بودجه در یک روز . 

ببین مثلا برادر من میاد تقسیم میکنه که امروز فشار رو بخونه تا لوله های Uشکل . خب! و جمعا مثلا 80 تا تسته. 

ولی خودت هم میدونی که نشستن و زدن اینا یکم سنگینه و ادم از کوره در میره . 

دیدم که مثلا مشاورا میگن به بازه های کوچیک تقسیم کن . مثلا 15 تا بزن ، شیفت کن به درس دیگه بعد چند مدت برگرد دوباره و تا اخر روز که برنامت تکمیل بشه . 

اگر امکانش هست یه توضیحی بده احمد رضا جان در این حیطه . 

از این حیث مثلا خود برار من نمیتونه که یا اهمال میکنه یا مثلا چنتا درس همزمان اینطوری قاطی میکنه ! ممنونم ازت*

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> *
> 
> یک چیز میپرسم که فکر کنم بیشتر دوستان متوجه نشدن ، یا اینکه دنبالشن ولی نمیدونن چیه! 
> 
> بحث تقسیم بودجه در یک روز . 
> 
> ببین مثلا برادر من میاد تقسیم میکنه که امروز فشار رو بخونه تا لوله های Uشکل . خب! و جمعا مثلا 80 تا تسته. 
> 
> ولی خودت هم میدونی که نشستن و زدن اینا یکم سنگینه و ادم از کوره در میره . 
> ...


من خودم بازه‌های مطالعاتیم طولانی بود (2 ساعت و اینا) و اینجوری راحت‌تر بودم. و برای اینکه مثلا همین 80 تا تستی که میخوام بزنم فرسایشی نشه؛ میومدم یه دور ضریبدار نصفشو میزدم تصحیح میکردم بعد بقیشو میزدم. کلا اینکه بدونی میخوای چندتا تست بزنی و کار رو به بخشای کوچیک تقسیم کنی خیلی به شارپ موندن کمک میکنه. چون تموم کردن یه چیز حس خوبی به آدم میده و هرچی کار رو تو ذهنت بیشتر تیکه تیکه کنی بیشتر این حس رو تجربه میکنی
من یه مدت این مدل 15تا از این و 15تا از اون رو امتحان کردم دیدم بازدهیم میاد پایین.
من خودمم اوایل سختم بود مثلا 50 تا تست ریاضی یه جا بزنم. ولی مدل کارم اینطوری بود که هرجا خسته‌ام میشد سریع از پای درس بلند نمیشدم. میگفتم این ده تا تستو هم بزنم حداقل این صفحه تموم بشه بعد بلند شم. یکم باید با میل درونی مبارزه کرد. خلاصه اینکه من موافق پریدن بین درسا نیستم ولی اگه یکی میبینه واقعا بازدهیش اینطوری بهتره باید بره از اونایی که این مدلی درس خوندن بپرسه که بتونه راهنماییش کنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza9001


من خودم بازه‌های مطالعاتیم طولانی بود (2 ساعت و اینا) و اینجوری راحت‌تر بودم. و برای اینکه مثلا همین 80 تا تستی که میخوام بزنم فرسایشی نشه؛ میومدم یه دور ضریبدار نصفشو میزدم تصحیح میکردم بعد بقیشو میزدم. کلا اینکه بدونی میخوای چندتا تست بزنی و کار رو به بخشای کوچیک تقسیم کنی خیلی به شارپ موندن کمک میکنه. چون تموم کردن یه چیز حس خوبی به آدم میده و هرچی کار رو تو ذهنت بیشتر تیکه تیکه کنی بیشتر این حس رو تجربه میکنی
من یه مدت این مدل 15تا از این و 15تا از اون رو امتحان کردم دیدم بازدهیم میاد پایین.
من خودمم اوایل سختم بود مثلا 50 تا تست ریاضی یه جا بزنم. ولی مدل کارم اینطوری بود که هرجا خسته‌ام میشد سریع از پای درس بلند نمیشدم. میگفتم این ده تا تستو هم بزنم حداقل این صفحه تموم بشه بعد بلند شم. یکم باید با میل درونی مبارزه کرد. خلاصه اینکه من موافق پریدن بین درسا نیستم ولی اگه یکی میبینه واقعا بازدهیش اینطوری بهتره باید بره از اونایی که این مدلی درس خوندن بپرسه که بتونه راهنماییش کنه 


اره دیقا ، فکر کنم این روش تیکه تیکه کردن به زمان کوچیک با حجیم شدن برنامه خاصیتش رو از دست میده . 

ولی اره همین روش به نظرم کار سازه ، دمت گرم . 

همین که ذهن ادم گول بخوره که داره تموم میکنه - مثلا با تستای زوج فقط . در حالی که بر خواهی گشت و فرد رو هم میزنی کافیه ! 
نمیدونم چه چیزی هست که وقتی میشینی پشت میز ، مغز میخواد در بره از موضوع! ولی وقتی همین مبارزه با میل درونی ! باعث میشه دیگه بعد چند دیقه ذهن قفلی بزنه به موضوع . 

و اینکه دائم بیاد فرد تقسیم کنه فکر کنم دائم با خودش میجنگه که شل نکنه! و اخر سر به قول شما بازده پایین . 

دستت طلا*

----------


## Mirrorball

> من خودم بازه‌های مطالعاتیم طولانی بود (2 ساعت و اینا) و اینجوری راحت‌تر بودم. و برای اینکه مثلا همین 80 تا تستی که میخوام بزنم فرسایشی نشه؛ میومدم یه دور ضریبدار نصفشو میزدم تصحیح میکردم بعد بقیشو میزدم. کلا اینکه بدونی میخوای چندتا تست بزنی و کار رو به بخشای کوچیک تقسیم کنی خیلی به شارپ موندن کمک میکنه. چون تموم کردن یه چیز حس خوبی به آدم میده و هرچی کار رو تو ذهنت بیشتر تیکه تیکه کنی بیشتر این حس رو تجربه میکنی
> من یه مدت این مدل 15تا از این و 15تا از اون رو امتحان کردم دیدم بازدهیم میاد پایین.
> من خودمم اوایل سختم بود مثلا 50 تا تست ریاضی یه جا بزنم. ولی مدل کارم اینطوری بود که هرجا خسته‌ام میشد سریع از پای درس بلند نمیشدم. میگفتم این ده تا تستو هم بزنم حداقل این صفحه تموم بشه بعد بلند شم. یکم باید با میل درونی مبارزه کرد. خلاصه اینکه من موافق پریدن بین درسا نیستم ولی اگه یکی میبینه واقعا بازدهیش اینطوری بهتره باید بره از اونایی که این مدلی درس خوندن بپرسه که بتونه راهنماییش کنه


میشه لطفا فرم مصاحبه رو پر کنی و یه تاپیک بزاری؟ بهشدت حس میکنم نحوه مطالعه کردن و حمع بندیت..یا استراتژی هایی که داشتی به خیلیامون کمک میکنه. ممنونت میشم

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> میشه لطفا فرم مصاحبه رو پر کنی و یه تاپیک بزاری؟ بهشدت حس میکنم نحوه مطالعه کردن و حمع بندیت..یا استراتژی هایی که داشتی به خیلیامون کمک میکنه. ممنونت میشم


سعی میکنم به زودی انجامش بدم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## Amir__m

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


Up


https://www.gajmarket.com/%DA%A9%D8%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1 
اینو من امروز دیدم ظاهرا یکی دو روزه چاپ شده .تا حالا همچین چیز کاملی تو زمینه دفتر برنامه ریزی اماده ندیده بودم خوشحال میشم نظرتو بگی از بخش نیم نگاه بزنی کمی صبر کنی نمونه صفحات میاره
amir1376 @
 @happy-moon
*

----------


## scorpion2020

> *
> 
> نیم نگاهش رو دیدم 
> خیلی زیاذی رنگی بود و به عنوان پسر من روم نمیشه استفاده کنمش 
> ولی خب جدولایی که طراحی کرده بنظرم خیلی هاش الکی و ثبت بیخود یکسری اطلاعاته که به هیچ دردی نمیخوره
> ثبت ساعت مطالعه دروس و تعداد تست ها کافی هستش بنظرم و بقیش وقت صرف کردن بیخوده
> به جای وقت صرف کردن واسه پر کردن همچین جدولایی بهتره روی استراتژی های مسیرت و برنامه ریزی کردن واسه عملی کردنشون وقت بذاری 
> تحلیل ازمون و پیدا کردن نقاط ضعف و ریشه یابی و بعدش هم برنامه ریزی براشون فک کنم به صرفه تر باشه تا اینک تمرکز کنیم روی این چیزا*


اره به نظر منم نباید زیاد شلوغ باشه و زیادی گرونم هست 
من تو یه دفتر خودم مینویسم : شامل ایناست:
ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست و کلاس/ویدیو  +  تایمی که تلف شده(مثل tv+ pc+.....یا همین الان...!!!)
هزینه یه دفترم حدود 20 تومنه فکر کنم ...!

----------


## happy-moon

> *
> https://www.gajmarket.com/%DA%A9%D8%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1 
> اینو من امروز دیدم ظاهرا یکی دو روزه چاپ شده .تا حالا همچین چیز کاملی تو زمینه دفتر برنامه ریزی اماده ندیده بودم خوشحال میشم نظرتو بگی از بخش نیم نگاه بزنی کمی صبر کنی نمونه صفحات میاره
> amir1376 @
>  @happy-moon
> *



سلام
چه دفتر بانمکی بود / به شخصه خیلی خوشم اومد
پر کردن و داشتن این دفتر به نظرم هم جنبه فان داره و هم یه انگیزه ای هست و خستگی رو یذره کم میکنه و اگه منظم پر بشه یه تمرین عالی برای برنامه داشتن و منظم تر شدنه
جدولای ثبت و بخش تحلیل آزمونش به نظرم خیلی کاربردیه
از نمودار ثبت ساعت مطالعه هفتگی اش خیلی خوشم اومد و به نظرم میتونه چشم انداز خوبی از افت و خیر ساعت مطالعاتی هفتگیمون بهمون بده
جدول عملکردای فردی و درسی اش هم خیلی به نظرم جالب اومد / فک میکنم کمک میکنه که مراقب بالا پایین شدن مود و وضع درسی مون باشیم و بیشتر فکر کنیم راجب خودمون و شرایط درسی مون توی سال کنکور و مشکلات رو بهتر ببینیم و اصلاحشون کنیم
در کل من پسندیدم و بگم که شاید در نگاه اول بی فایده بیاد این جدولا و فانتزی بازیا ولی برای موفق شدن توی کنکور شما باید برای خودتون نظم بسازین و این کتاب طبقه بندی این نظم رو براتون خیلی قشنگ انجام داده و به نظرم خیلی از جنبه هایی که شاید بهش کسی توجه نکنه ولی مهم باشن رو دیده و در اختیار قرار داده

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> *
> https://www.gajmarket.com/%DA%A9%D8%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1 
> اینو من امروز دیدم ظاهرا یکی دو روزه چاپ شده .تا حالا همچین چیز کاملی تو زمینه دفتر برنامه ریزی اماده ندیده بودم خوشحال میشم نظرتو بگی از بخش نیم نگاه بزنی کمی صبر کنی نمونه صفحات میاره
> amir1376 @
>  @happy-moon
> *


ایده‌های جالبی داره ولی پر کردن دفتر برنامه‌ریزی نباید یه کار وقت‌گیر و ملالت‌آور باشه. درکل برای کسی که با درس و ... غریبه‌ست چیز جالبیه برای شروع.

----------


## سنریتا

> *
> https://www.gajmarket.com/%DA%A9%D8%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1 
> اینو من امروز دیدم ظاهرا یکی دو روزه چاپ شده .تا حالا همچین چیز کاملی تو زمینه دفتر برنامه ریزی اماده ندیده بودم خوشحال میشم نظرتو بگی از بخش نیم نگاه بزنی کمی صبر کنی نمونه صفحات میاره
> amir1376 @
>  @happy-moon
> *


خیلی خوشگله 
من یه دفتر برنامه ریزی داشتم که وقتی آزمون  مبتکران میدادم جایزه بهم دادن 
توش ساعت تلف شده _ساعت پیشبینی _ساعت مطالعه و مبحث مطالعه شده  _تعداد تست رو مینویسم به همراه اهداف هفتگی
 و تکالیف و کلاسا رو که یادم نره انجام بدم

----------


## Archer_44

سلام ، من خیلی گیج شدم، نمی‌دونم کدوم درس ها رو بخونم و برسونم، برنامه ریزی کردم ولی باز هم عقب موندم و نتونستم بین درس ها تعادل ایجاد کنم، به نظرتون مشاور بگیرم می‌تونه موثر باشه ؟خودم نمیتونم برنامه ریزی درستی داشته باشم، یه درسی رو خیلی میخونم ، یه درسی رو هم همون مقدار میخونم ولی باز هم نسبت به بقیه درسا از نظر بودجه بندی آزمون عقبم، مشاور می‌تونه راه گشا باشه؟لطفا کمکم کنید  :Y (461):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> سلام ، من خیلی گیج شدم، نمی‌دونم کدوم درس ها رو بخونم و برسونم، برنامه ریزی کردم ولی باز هم عقب موندم و نتونستم بین درس ها تعادل ایجاد کنم، به نظرتون مشاور بگیرم می‌تونه موثر باشه ؟خودم نمیتونم برنامه ریزی درستی داشته باشم، یه درسی رو خیلی میخونم ، یه درسی رو هم همون مقدار میخونم ولی باز هم نسبت به بقیه درسا از نظر بودجه بندی آزمون عقبم، مشاور می‌تونه راه گشا باشه؟لطفا کمکم کنید


سلام. آره مشاوری که وقت بذاره میتونه کمکت کنه راه بیفتی.

----------


## Archer_44

> سلام. آره مشاوری که وقت بذاره میتونه کمکت کنه راه بیفتی.


مشاور خوب سراغ ندارم ، نمی‌دونم از کجا و چه سایتی مشاور بگیرم، گروه سیب ترش و گاماس چطورن ؟

----------


## Mahshidmdr

> مشاور خوب سراغ ندارم ، نمی‌دونم از کجا و چه سایتی مشاور بگیرم، گروه سیب ترش و گاماس چطورن ؟


این گروها کارشون بیشتر ویترینی و تبلیغاتیه از نظر من سعی کن جاییو انتخاب کنی که هی ازت تراز و هزار کوفت زهرمار دیگه نخوان که بزارن تو پیج و کانالشون....
من از اون سایت مشاوره ای که پایین همین سایت بود استفاده کردم خوب بود برای من...

----------


## Archer_44

> این گروها کارشون بیشتر ویترینی و تبلیغاتیه از نظر من سعی کن جاییو انتخاب کنی که هی ازت تراز و هزار کوفت زهرمار دیگه نخوان که بزارن تو پیج و کانالشون....
> من از اون سایت مشاوره ای که پایین همین سایت بود استفاده کردم خوب بود برای من...


نتیجه هم داده ؟ چقدر پیشرفت داشتید ؟ آخه یه مشکلی هم هست، همه این مشاورا درسته که رتبه برتر  هستن ولی تجربه کار مشاوره رو ندارن ، هزینه های مشاوره هم نسبت به گروه های دیگه نسبتا بالاست، برای شما چقدر مفید بوده ؟تونسته ترازتون رو افزایش بده؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Sanazbst

بشخصه خیلی به این تاپیک نیاز داشتم. ممنون

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> مشاور خوب سراغ ندارم ، نمی‌دونم از کجا و چه سایتی مشاور بگیرم، گروه سیب ترش و گاماس چطورن ؟


من از اوضاع مشاورا اطلاع ندارم متاسفانه. ولی سیب‌ترش و مداستوز رو شنیدم خوبن

----------


## Mahshidmdr

> نتیجه هم داده ؟ چقدر پیشرفت داشتید ؟ آخه یه مشکلی هم هست، همه این مشاورا درسته که رتبه برتر  هستن ولی تجربه کار مشاوره رو ندارن ، هزینه های مشاوره هم نسبت به گروه های دیگه نسبتا بالاست، برای شما چقدر مفید بوده ؟تونسته ترازتون رو افزایش بده؟


والا من رشته ام انسانیه نظراتم فک نکنم کمکی بتونه بکنه :Yahoo (77): 
ولی ترازم تو ازمون اول ۶۰۸۰ بود تو دومین شد ۶۱۸۰ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*Up*

----------


## _Aurora82_

Up

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------

